# Where is the current 'cutting edge' artistic/counter-cultural area of London??



## Hollis (Jun 11, 2010)

i.e. the next Hoxton or sort of..


----------



## the button (Jun 11, 2010)

Hard to know, now that The Foundry's closed.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 11, 2010)

Um, I suspect that if you have to ask, then you shouldn't know, or some elitist hipster w*nk like that. 

I've heard it's Peckham. Lots of squats/arts collectives/etc, area still quite cheap.


----------



## the button (Jun 11, 2010)

Deptford.


----------



## girasol (Jun 11, 2010)

Tooting?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 11, 2010)

Definitely Acton.


----------



## Chz (Jun 11, 2010)

the button said:


> Deptford.



Bah, it was supposed to be Deptford when I lived there 7 years ago (not that I noticed, but I liked the place enough). I'm sure the Cool Kids have moved on.


----------



## the button (Jun 11, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Definitely Acton.



It's where the acton is.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 11, 2010)

Ealing


----------



## the button (Jun 11, 2010)

Chz said:


> Bah, it was supposed to be Deptford when I lived there 7 years ago (not that I noticed, but I liked the place enough). I'm sure the Cool Kids have moved on.



They converted those railway arches into studios, didn't they? Little suspecting that if you wanted to pick somewhere that had less natural light than anywhere other than a slate mine, you'd chose a railway arch.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 11, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> Um, I suspect that if you have to ask, then you shouldn't know, or some elitist hipster w*nk like that.
> 
> I've heard it's Peckham. Lots of squats/arts collectives/etc, area still quite cheap.




God, I hate Peckham.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, it's definitely Ealing/Acton.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 11, 2010)

Catford, or Harrow.

Maybe Plumstead.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 11, 2010)

missfran said:


> Yeah, it's definitely Ealing/Acton.



You're damn right. Every time I step out the door I feel so unbearably trendy and happening; I have to sit down and take a deep breath.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 11, 2010)

jer said:


> You're damn right. Every time I step out the door I feel so unbearably trendy and happening; I have to sit down and take a deep breath.


 
I know. We're getting a New Look in the shopping centre, did you see?


----------



## flypanam (Jun 11, 2010)

Strange things are happening in Willesden/Kilburn way more duckin hipsters are hanging around (and not waiting for a bus either)


----------



## zenie (Jun 11, 2010)

Hollis said:


> God, I hate Peckham.


 
Can't think why!


----------



## braindancer (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I've recently moved to Walthamstow so I say it's Walthamstow.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 11, 2010)

My left leg.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 11, 2010)

missfran said:


> I know. We're getting a New Look in the shopping centre, did you see?



I think I read something about it in the free mag. More importantly, I want to know what's replacing Old Orleans; it can't be any trendier than that


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

hackney wick

they have the hackney wicked festival in the summer, loads of artist studios and that open up


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Do you mean where to cunts like this hang out....


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 11, 2010)

missfran said:


> Yeah, it's definitely Ealing/Acton.



Ealing's never been the cutting edge of anything


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 11, 2010)

missfran said:


> Yeah, it's definitely Ealing/Acton.




 

i must be really out of the friggin loop then


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 11, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Ealing's never been the cutting edge of anything


 
I'll have you know we were once at the cutting edge of film and television. Ealing Studios has produced many of the greats


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 11, 2010)

missfran said:


> I'll have you know we were once at the cutting edge of film and television. Ealing Studios has produced many of the greats



That was a long time ago!  I know Ealing well, I grew up there.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dalston?


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jun 11, 2010)

Stoke Newington


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2010)

nanker phelge said:


> do you mean where to cunts like this hang out....




kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill kill


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 11, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> That was a long time ago! I know Ealing well, I grew up there.


 
Did you not see I said we're getting a New Look? It's a big one too!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wolveryeti said:


> Stoke Newington



not cutting edge anything there

I'll put a claim in for Clapton 


lol


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 11, 2010)

Belgravia

or am I 90 years too late on this...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

Deptford keeps getting mentioned because of one 'collective' of Goldsmith's grads who all live around the corner from each other, apparently.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

Deptford keeps getting mentioned because of one 'collective' of Goldsmith's grads who all live around the corner from each other, apparently.

Oh, and Nanker - that pic was taken in Covent Garden, where no one remotely arty or trendy hangs out, so probably not a cunt like that.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 11, 2010)

West Norwood


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 11, 2010)

Crystal Palace is more likely actually.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

You might be right there, Drew. I was driving through CP last night and there were some serious haircuts outside the pub on the corner of the highstreet and the big road. You know the one.


----------



## klang (Jun 11, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Ealing's never been the cutting edge of anything


that's where marshall amps are from. certainly changed the face of rock'n'roll forever.

have to admit though - since they closed the billy the kid saloon or whatever that dive was called it seems half as exciting. not that i've ever been in there.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> You might be right there, Drew. I was driving through CP last night and there were some serious haircuts outside the pub on the corner of the highstreet and the big road. You know the one.



Yep it's been heading that way for a while. The Swan used to be a good ol' working class boozer selling cheap pints (well, cans of SuperT given to you in a pint glass) karaoke, dodgy geezers who could get you anything you needed, and DJ Ken on the wheels of steel. Now look at it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

I remember where the place on the opposite side was a squat. In fact I remember going to a party there, buying some base, being told 'Don't do it all at once' then doing it all at once.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Deptford keeps getting mentioned because of one 'collective' of Goldsmith's grads who all live around the corner from each other, apparently.
> 
> Oh, and Nanker - that pic was taken in Covent Garden, where no one remotely arty or trendy hangs out, so probably not a cunt like that.



He's still a cunt.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 11, 2010)

Probably Whitechapel nowadays.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Its clearly Kings Cross despite all the attempts at corporatisation.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2010)

..and look at these spanky whammers....


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He's still a cunt.



Agreed. We need a more offensive word than cunt to describe that kind of fey, whiny little bit of rind that was made from the shityspunk that dribbled out his Ma's arse tho.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Agreed. We need a more offensive word than cunt to describe that kind of fey, whiny little bit of rind that was made from the shityspunk that dribbled out his Ma's arse tho.



Spanky Whammers.

They look like they like Wham and enjoy spanking one another in a fey and asexual way.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 11, 2010)

the (only) two minutes of mind-bleach spleen vomitting primal scream inducing segment of BB during which I was exposed to Shabby makes me think it's mayfair. Which is another reason to hate those who live in mayfair.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I remember where the place on the opposite side was a squat. In fact I remember going to a party there, buying some base, being told 'Don't do it all at once' then doing it all at once.



Aye, The Sportsman (RIP) had some good parties when it was squatted.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Spanky Whammers.
> 
> They look like they like Wham and enjoy spanking one another in a fey and asexual way.



And the fuckers always seem to hang around with nothing but the hot girls. DRESSED LIKE THAT?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Lick my love pump....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> And the fuckers always seem to hang around with nothing but the hot girls. DRESSED LIKE THAT?



Girls like fashionable boys....even when the fashion makes the boys look likt total spanky whammers.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

PJ O'Rourke reckons that hot women have a 'trendy detector' thing built in, which is why they're always there at the cutting bit of whatever it is at the edge at the time.

It might be a sign of my advancing years, but if that's what passes for cutting edge these days, I'm glad I'm no longer young.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> PJ O'Rourke reckons that hot women have a 'trendy detector' thing built in, which is why they're always there at the cutting bit of whatever it is at the edge at the time.
> 
> It might be a sign of my advancing years, but if that's what passes for cutting edge these days, I'm glad I'm no longer young.




What ever happened to men who looked like men. I blame Charles Bronson for dying.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

He looked like a monkey scrotum facelift tho - or is that how real men look?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2010)

Rough and rugged.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

Smelling of Brut and Old Spice. Yes, _and_ Old Spice.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2010)

Mixed, they make an irresistible combination to any member of the female species.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

Funnily enough, a few years ago there was a blind smell survey carried out, and the women involved voted OS as top sniff. The general consensus was that it reminded them of their dads, the filthy mares.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 11, 2010)

*bathes in old spice*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2010)

The East End of London.....birth of the cool


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

Jesus cunting fuck.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 11, 2010)

littleseb said:


> that's where marshall amps are from. certainly changed the face of rock'n'roll forever.
> 
> have to admit though - since they closed the billy the kid saloon or whatever that dive was called it seems half as exciting. not that i've ever been in there.



I didn't know Marshall amps were invented in Ealing.

Never heard of the billy the kid saloon.  I haven't lived there for years.  Grew up there in 70's and 80's.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Jesus cunting fuck.



YES


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 11, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> I didn't know Marshall amps were invented in Ealing.
> 
> Never heard of the billy the kid saloon. I haven't lived there for years. Grew up there in 70's and 80's.


 
It was on Uxbridge Road in West Ealing. It is now a mere shell of a place, opppsite the former Wimpeys. Which is also a mere shell of a place. Which is next to what used to be Daniels and is now a very ugly block of flats.

West Ealing: home of cool.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

I think even an open Wimpey is a mere shell of a place.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I think even an open Wimpey is a mere shell of a place.


 
It was open as late as last year. I was proud we still had one. Never ate in it, mind.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 11, 2010)

There's a functioning one in Southgate.  The one in Dorchester has gone tho.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it was Terry Pratchet in 'Good Omens' who described Wimpey as 'Fast food but with a British take - neither fast, nor food.'

I used to go to a Wimpey opposite Chelmsford bus station on the weekly 'special' shopping trip to said town. I muchg preferred the chippy two doors down, but my Mum insisted we eat somewhere with knives and forks.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 11, 2010)

There's still a Wimpy in Whitechapel, which I guess means it's cool. 

Anyway, the new really cool place is obviously Dagenham.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Wimpy Bender, egg and chips......it used to be one my giro day treats.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2010)

That burger sounds homophbic


----------



## scifisam (Jun 11, 2010)

Wimpy beanburger, egg and chips, with the egg in the burger, was my favourite as a kid even before I was veggie - it was just so delicious, crunchy and soft and yolky. I can taste it right now.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been to wimpy twice.  Once with a mate as it was the only place that would take his solo card.   The other time was my first date with my ex.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 11, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> Tooting?



Ssssshhhh! We dont want to let people in to the secret of the awesomness of Tooting!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2010)

scifisam said:


> There's still a Wimpy in Whitechapel, which I guess means it's cool.
> 
> Anyway, the new really cool place is obviously Dagenham.





Nanker Phelge said:


> Wimpy Bender, egg and chips......it used to be one my giro day treats.





scifisam said:


> Wimpy beanburger, egg and chips, with the egg in the burger, was my favourite as a kid even before I was veggie - it was just so delicious, crunchy and soft and yolky. I can taste it right now.



There is still a Wimpey in Morden....however Morden is not the cutting edge of anything tbh


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2010)

Morden is like a dull, rusty blade.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 11, 2010)

I spent some of my first acid trip in the Wimpey in West Ealing.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 11, 2010)

Morden did used to have one of the best bits of graffiti ever, though: on the tube sign, next to the name, the word 'enough.'


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 11, 2010)

There used to be a Wimpey on Watney Market in Shadwell. Dunno if it's still there.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 11, 2010)

there used to be a wimpey in gants hill.  et there a few times as a kid.  my cousin had his tenth birthday party in ilford wimpey and we beat up the guy in the rubber outfit.


----------



## IMR (Jun 11, 2010)

Some Wimpys became Starburgers, which is a better name imo.

"So, where did you two first meet?"

"_Starburger_"


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 11, 2010)

Only two Wimpeys in East London now by the looks of things:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...51.519959,0.002403&spn=0.077761,0.264187&z=13


----------



## Idaho (Jun 11, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> I spent some of my first acid trip in the Wimpey in West Ealing.



That anecdote has to end "...and I never came down".


----------



## klang (Jun 11, 2010)

I reckon Harlesden has some potential to it. It has the architecture, the cheapish rents and the general vibes. Bit like Ladbroke Grove 20 years ago. Maybe a bit far out, but it's surprisingly well connected.


----------



## boing! (Jun 11, 2010)

I would have said Dalston. Last time I was there I ended up in a squatted cheese factory turned 1930s speakeasy full of french people playing roulette.


----------



## g force (Jun 11, 2010)

Dalston is already twat central so that would support your theory


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2010)

It's all the twats that could not afford Shoreditch as it is only down the road.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2010)

g force said:


> Dalston is already twat central so that would support your theory



Yep smugalugs both young and old rub themselves up in perfect fashionista harmony....

Every cunt's an artist or a designer or a in film....

You're a student yer cunt and yer mum's paying yer rent.....fuck off and roll down yer trousers yer rolled up trouser cunt....there aint a fucking flood coming!


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 11, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Only two Wimpeys in East London now by the looks of things:
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...51.519959,0.002403&spn=0.077761,0.264187&z=13



Oooh <wonders if they still serve you a huge fish finger when you order fish and chips>


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 11, 2010)

pinkmonkey said:


> Oooh <wonders if they still serve you a huge fish finger when you order fish and chips>



I did pop into the Shadwell one the once and tbf the burger was greasy and rank. 

It's better just to remember how great they were.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2010)

pinkmonkey said:


> Oooh <wonders if they still serve you a huge fish finger when you order fish and chips>



Nah, that'll be Wetherspoons.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You're a student yer cunt and yer mum's paying yer rent.....fuck off and roll down yer trousers yer rolled up trouser cunt....there aint a fucking flood coming!



Amen brother


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> PJ O'Rourke reckons that hot women have a 'trendy detector' thing built in, which is why they're always there at the cutting bit of whatever it is at the edge at the time.
> 
> It might be a sign of my advancing years, but if that's what passes for cutting edge these days, I'm glad I'm no longer young.



Cool dudes in my day would wear leather jackets, or maybe Marlboro ones.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 11, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> What ever happened to men who looked like men. I blame Charles Bronson for dying.



Yeah. Women who go for puffs (and I mean that in a non-homophobic way) like that have serious problems.

Bring back the real man. Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Clint Eastwood, Gene Hunt, blokes you'd be proud to call 'dad'.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 11, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Ealing's never been the cutting edge of anything


Ealing was the home of the home of the British blues scene.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 11, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Cool dudes in my day would wear leather jackets, or maybe Marlboro ones.



They clearly had taste back then.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> They clearly had taste back then.



You're quick tonight chief!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 11, 2010)

I ought to go out really.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There is still a Wimpey in Morden....however Morden is not the cutting edge of anything tbh


Morden is Merton dressed as Lambeth.


----------



## tbaldwin (Jun 11, 2010)

The Elephant and Castle and Kings Cross/Euston would be my guesses. Based on huge regeneration schemes and central locations. Both areas have been rundown for years and in someways it will be really good to see that change.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Agreed. We need a more offensive word than cunt to describe that kind of fey, whiny little bit of rind that was made from the shityspunk that dribbled out his Ma's arse tho.



yes, what we need is uniformity - no tasteless get ups, no fancying yourself to be something you are not, no posing, no posturing, no being different - only if it's done in a tasteful way dictated to by a few individuals.


stop being a sour puss, you and Nanker.... you both look lovely yourselves but let someone else be allowed to embrace the folly of youth and enjoy it. What's the  point of being young if you can't wear bad clothes but think you look cool.  

* awaits lecture*

any way, avoiding derail, Deptford and Hackney Wick have big art groups. Hackney Wicked was enjoyable though 80% of art was pants.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 11, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Crystal Palace is more likely actually.


Not really. There is something of an arty/musical undertow, but I wouldn't say it was cutting edge, just a few people getting on with doing their own thing. And there are too many young professional couples here for it to be that kind of area too.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 11, 2010)

Am I right in thinking all of Saint Martins art types are (going to be?) located in kings cross?


----------



## damnhippie (Jun 11, 2010)

camberwell has a big art student/haircut problem. at least that's what my boss told me when i did a temp job there.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2010)

Any area where live/work or shared studio space is in abundance...Deptford, New Cross etc...lots of studio space occupied and on offer around those parts..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 13, 2010)

boohoo said:


> stop being a sour puss, you and Nanker.... you both look lovely yourselves but let someone else be allowed to embrace the folly of youth and enjoy it. What's the  point of being young if you can't wear bad clothes but think you look cool.



I thought the whole point of being young is that you can wear good clothes, but there seems to be a reverse where young people are now dressing like eighties pensioners....and older people are looking quite cool and well turned out.

Miss-Shelf's daughter has a whole wardrobe of clothes that my Nan used to wear from horrid shoes with gold buckles and bits on them to jumpers and horrid 80s polyester blouses.

..and I suppose I consider fashion amongst the young to be making some sort of counter culture statement, but when it's just about which vintage items can we gather up together into a Victoriana Eighties Hemline Disaster with ironic customisation and flock of seagulls hair.....then I ask myself, why bother?

It's bin bag fashion and punk nailed that when it was supposed to happen.

Grown men in tweed shorts, frilly shirts and deck shoes isn't fashion, it's dressing up like a clown....and no the trilby doesn't set it off nicely.....you look like a tramp!

 Sorry  I'm kinda playing.....but kinda not


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 13, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Crystal Palace is more likely actually.



More cutting hedge.


----------



## Cowley (Jun 13, 2010)

tbaldwin said:


> The Elephant and Castle and Kings Cross/Euston would be my guesses. Based on huge regeneration schemes and central locations. Both areas have been rundown for years and in someways it will be really good to see that change.



Aye I would agree with this.

There's been quite a few interesting Arty things going on in Elephant for a good few years now and the Corsica Studio guys seem to be making a name for themselves on the arty/alternative music scene by putting on good club nights and decent art shows.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jun 13, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I thought the whole point of being young is that you can wear good clothes, but there seems to be a reverse where young people are now dressing like eighties pensioners....and older people are looking quite cool and well turned out.
> 
> Miss-Shelf's daughter has a whole wardrobe of clothes that my Nan used to wear from horrid shoes with gold buckles and bits on them to jumpers and horrid 80s polyester blouses.
> 
> ...



you sound really old


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 13, 2010)

Stoke Newie and Deptford.


Stratford has missed out on such things - but we've got the olympics!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> you sound really old



I feel really old.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I thought the whole point of being young is that you can wear good clothes, but there seems to be a reverse where young people are now dressing like eighties pensioners....and older people are looking quite cool and well turned out.
> 
> Miss-Shelf's daughter has a whole wardrobe of clothes that my Nan used to wear from horrid shoes with gold buckles and bits on them to jumpers and horrid 80s polyester blouses.
> 
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

stephj said:


> Stoke Newie and Deptford.
> 
> 
> Stratford has missed out on such things - but we've got the olympics!



no way Stokie!

Deptford mebbe


----------



## discokermit (Jun 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They look like they like Wham


what the fuck is wrong with wham!?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2010)

discokermit said:


> what the fuck is wrong with wham!?



You need telling?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 15, 2010)

boohoo said:


> yes, what we need is uniformity - no tasteless get ups, no fancying yourself to be something you are not, no posing, no posturing, no being different - only if it's done in a tasteful way dictated to by a few individuals.
> 
> 
> stop being a sour puss, you and Nanker.... you both look lovely yourselves but let someone else be allowed to embrace the folly of youth and enjoy it. What's the  point of being young if you can't wear bad clothes but think you look cool.
> ...



Where do I say anywhere that I want uniformity? Nowhere. You're tilting at nothing. Making a strawman, as they say.

I do however reserve the right to describe someone's taste in clothing as 'Shitfucked badgers' or whatever else I can come up with.


----------



## Bajie (Jun 15, 2010)

You know you are getting old when you can have a good moan about what young people wear 

I dont understand it either, they look so shit 

((young people))


----------



## Sgt Howie (Jun 15, 2010)

I hear Peaches Geldof and the bass player out of the Kaiser Chiefs have been hanging around those flats on the north circular that face onto the Neasden Ikea.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bajie said:


> You know you are getting old when you can have a good moan about what young people wear
> 
> I dont understand it either, they look so shit
> 
> ((young people))



Well I'm an oldie but I don't moan about what young people wear - it's all part of growing up innit  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sgt Howie said:


> I hear Peaches Geldof and the bass player out of the Kaiser Chiefs have been hanging around those flats on the north circular that face onto the Neasden Ikea.



That puts paid to any hope that area had of being 'cutting edge'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 16, 2010)

Old People pretending to be young and cutting edge in Brick Lane yesterday.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 16, 2010)

...and another oldie in Brick Lane....


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm just waiting for the baggie madchester revival.  I'll be back in fashion then.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 16, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> YES




To be fair, this look isn't hipster.  It's more Euro-rich.  He's probably from Switzerland or Austria.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 16, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> To be fair, this look isn't hipster.  It's more Euro-rich.  He's probably from Switzerland or Austria.



He's an art student from bellendham.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 16, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...and another oldie in Brick Lane....



I quite like that. And she looks like she's been doing it since the year dot.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 16, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> I quite like that. And she looks like she's been doing it since the year dot.



The chinese have.

She looks like one of the wicked aunts from James and the Giant Peach.

Don;t be taken in by the kind eyes and flowery flip flops.

She's a vicious murderer.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 21, 2010)

Its vital to have an appearance that gives old gits apoplexy - if you do not cause at least a ripple of horror you are just fucking dull


----------



## fogbat (Jun 21, 2010)

Where are these daft photos coming from, by the way?

I'm picturing someone wandering around the more fashionable bits of the East End with a camera, asking to take people's photo while trying not to snigger. Wish I'd thought of it, tbh.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Where are these daft photos coming from, by the way?
> 
> I'm picturing someone wandering around the more fashionable bits of the East End with a camera, asking to take people's photo while trying not to snigger. Wish I'd thought of it, tbh.



http://stylescout.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2010)

C'mon.........


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 21, 2010)

Sgt Howie said:


> I hear Peaches Geldof and the bass player out of the Kaiser Chiefs have been hanging around those flats on the north circular that face onto the Neasden Ikea.



That's actually Northumberland Park and it's my manor.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 21, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> http://stylescout.blogspot.com/



Brilliant, thank you


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Brilliant, thank you



Enjoy the fashion.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 21, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> C'mon.........



It's a bad attempt at tranvestisism...


----------



## boohoo (Jun 21, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Where do I say anywhere that I want uniformity? Nowhere. You're tilting at nothing. Making a strawman, as they say.
> 
> I do however reserve the right to describe someone's taste in clothing as 'Shitfucked badgers' or whatever else I can come up with.



You and Nanker sound like my mum when I was a teen trying to make a statement in my DMs. She'd say " those are very sensible shoes. When I was a girl we wore winkle pickers - not your sensible shoes..." Then a few years later when I shaved my hair off" ohh what a great shape head, i gave birth to that" Old people cramping your style by laughing at it or just making entirely inappropriate comments.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 21, 2010)

It's called the parents revenge for the teenage years, boohoo.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 21, 2010)

I was a good teenage - unlike my siblings. However, my mum did try and borrow our hair dye and I think was rather proud that we all sported some funny styles. She once commented how she had such odd children, and we said it was the story of her wandering around Trinity Rise in bare feet and blue lipstick that probably encouraged us.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 21, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...and another oldie in Brick Lane....



Yeah, coz once you get to 'a certain age' you are supposed to wear beige and blend into the street furniture.... 

http://advancedstyle.blogspot.com/

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_g2d0BBy0dII/TAfPuBGC2AI/AAAAAAAAEww/ataNQ63qMxQ/s1600/IMG_9265-3.JPG

When I get to her age I hope to be rocking an unnatural hair colour too.


----------



## Cowley (Jun 22, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Where are these daft photos coming from, by the way?
> 
> I'm picturing someone wandering around the more fashionable bits of the East End with a camera, asking to take people's photo while trying not to snigger. Wish I'd thought of it, tbh.


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 23, 2010)

many laughs in this thread.

i am nearly thirty now and i too can't work out what the young'uns are wearing. it just seems to be fashionable but with no real basis in anything. like in the eighties people looked absoloute shit but at least they had a acid house which actually meant something. the hippies look less worse, but think of Dylan, the beatles etc that it was all entwined with which actually meant something, same as even brit pop etc and lads walking about in anoraks thinking they were oasis etc, at least it had a musical centre. now looking like a twat is not really supported by any sort of youth movement or counter culture. football casuals, mods, rockers, etc. nothing like that anymore!

or i just could be an old cunt. 
cheers.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 23, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> http://stylescout.blogspot.com/




Oh my giddy aunt....funny how the freaks are all butt ugly as well!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 23, 2010)

This thread makes me want to dress up in charity shop clothes myself now. Honestly, you bunch of boring sods.


----------



## Cowley (Jun 25, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Oh my giddy aunt....funny how the freaks are all butt ugly as well!



LOL


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 25, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> This thread makes me want to dress up in charity shop clothes myself now. Honestly, you bunch of boring sods.



Yep.  Urban is _so_ conservative at times.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 25, 2010)

That old lady looks pretty good tho, I reckon. Mr Euro-traveller is wearing tasselled loafers, which were a fashion abomination when I was a teenager when they were last fashionable, and they're an abomination now. Altho at least it looks like he's had the decency to buy a pair made from real leather instead of plastic.


----------



## g force (Jun 25, 2010)

Jesus there's some judgemental fuckwits here. So what people wear something different and you decide to mock them. Feel the same about people with dreads, combats etc etc.

That older woman looks fine - better that than some generic high street crap.

Live and let live.

That said deck shoes are never acceptable


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2010)

leave the hipsters alone! theyre very sensitive souls...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2010)

ive got mixed feelings about fashionistas - on the one hand its being expressive, on the other its being vain. i think the vanity outweighs the positives with most fashion types...


----------



## IMR (Jun 25, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The East End of London.....birth of the cool



What's so bad about his look? 

It's nice to see someone with a sense of humour.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2010)

IMR said:


> What's so bad about his look?
> 
> It's nice to see someone with a sense of humour.


----------



## IMR (Jun 25, 2010)

They must want to show up on Google Earth.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2010)

if you want to see how that neon number should be worn, check this clip 1.30 (and at some other spots)
Biology Party & Clapham Common July 1989
!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 26, 2010)

Christ, it's people wearing stuff that's not in the approved high street dictionary. Burn the witches!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 26, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> This thread makes me want to dress up in charity shop clothes myself now. Honestly, you bunch of boring sods.



Well said that man. Dressing up is fun and bollox to the boring bastards who just can't.


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 26, 2010)

ska invita said:


>


totally fucking mexico.


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 26, 2010)

ska invita said:


> ive got mixed feelings about fashionistas - on the one hand its being expressive, on the other its being vain. i think the vanity outweighs the positives with most fashion types...


exactly. on one had, it's nice to see diversity, on the other hand it's all a bit look at me, look at how unique and _different_ i am. which is why people say fashion is shallow - it's just an image...just a few items of clothes.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 26, 2010)

Penge, definitely Penge.

Say it out loud - Penge, Penge, Penge.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 26, 2010)

I just stumbled upon Deptford market, not having been in the area before.  Maybe seeing a busy market day in blazing sunshine is misleading but it seems a really nice place....


----------

